# How to get IT job in Australia ??



## mdjunaidali (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Friends,

This is Junaid. I have got PR for Australia and searching for job in Australia from India as I don't want to quit my job and go to Australia and then do job search. 

I have applied through some Australian job websites, but did not get any response.

My Skill set are : SAP BO, SAP BI/BW, SAP HANA, Oracle sql PLSQL, unix, SAP BODS

If anybody knows how to apply for jobs, please share your thoughts OR if comes to know of any requirement in the above skills, please mail me at mdjunaidali at gmail dotcom

Thanks a lot
Junaid


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is very rare for someone to get a job without being in Australia.


----------



## kani (Nov 24, 2014)

hi.. you can have a PR of Australia and still stay in India. Is that possible? I am planning to apply for Austrailan PR too.. please guide..


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

mdjunaidali said:


> Hi Friends, This is Junaid. I have got PR for Australia and searching for job in Australia from India as I don't want to quit my job and go to Australia and then do job search. I have applied through some Australian job websites, but did not get any response. My Skill set are : SAP BO, SAP BI/BW, SAP HANA, Oracle sql  PLSQL, unix, SAP BODS If anybody knows how to apply for jobs, please share your thoughts OR if comes to know of any requirement in the above skills, please mail me at mdjunaidali at gmail dotcom Thanks a lot Junaid


Hi Junaid

It's very challenging to secure a position in Australia without having an Australian working experience or not physically being in Australia.

I understand how you feel by not wanting to quit your job before securing one in Australia but then again sometimes you have to bite the bullet and give it a good go!

Moving to another country requires committed adjustments - whatever you decide, don't do it half heartedly!

Wish you all the best!


----------

